# this years haunt (2015)



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That thrashing clown must have been a great startle scare. He's one evil-looking dude:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang cool!
Nice work


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh man! What a huge amount of work you put into this thing! Great stuff! I loved the witch with the cauldron.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Clown groundbreaker is the bomb! Lawnmower guy got everyone's attention, I am sure. Looks great. Bet the neighbors and TOTers loved it all!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This is one cool haunt! That thrashing clown is the stuff nightmares are made of. Nice job!


----------

